# Server Einzelteileverkauf



## mweis (28. Januar 2011)

v-i-i Angebote - attraktive Preise für Computer Artikel bei eBay.de

Zippy MRG-6500P, 2x 500W redundant EPS12V Server bei eBay.de: Gehäuse (endet 28.01.11 18:07:38 MEZ)

Chenbro RM41416M inkl. SAS/SATA-Backplane (16) 19" 4HE bei eBay.de: Gehäuse (endet 28.01.11 18:18:55 MEZ)

Adaptec RAID 51645 retail, PCIe x8 (2258500-R) bei eBay.de: Controller (endet 28.01.11 18:33:30 MEZ)

Adaptec 29320LPE bulk, low profile, PCIe x1 bei eBay.de: Controller (endet 28.01.11 18:41:52 MEZ)

Intel PRO/1000 PT Server Adapter, 2x 1000Base-T, PCIe x bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 28.01.11 18:51:44 MEZ)

Tandberg LTO-Ultrium 2 HH (420LTO), SCSI intern bei eBay.de: Laufwerke (endet 28.01.11 19:07:52 MEZ)

Intel S3420GPLX, i3420 Sockel-1156, dual PC3-10667 DDR bei eBay.de: Motherboards Zubehör (endet 28.01.11 19:09:44 MEZ)

Intel Xeon UP L3426, 4x 1.86GHz, Sockel-1156, boxed (BX bei eBay.de: CPUs CPU-Kühlung (endet 28.01.11 19:16:31 MEZ)

Intel Xeon UP X3440, 4x 2.53GHz, Sockel-1156, boxed bei eBay.de: CPUs CPU-Kühlung (endet 28.01.11 19:25:35 MEZ)

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-8500R reg ECC CL7 bei eBay.de: RAM-Speicher (endet 28.01.11 19:40:12 MEZ)

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-8500R reg ECC CL7 bei eBay.de: RAM-Speicher (endet 28.01.11 19:44:34 MEZ)

Enermax MODU87+ 500W ATX 2.3 (EMG500AWT) bei eBay.de: Gehäuse (endet 28.01.11 19:49:12 MEZ)

Sony Optiarc BD-5730S Slim, SATA bei eBay.de: Laufwerke (endet 28.01.11 20:14:27 MEZ)


----------

